
Effectiveness of Polypill for prevention of cardiovascular diseases - Gys
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(19)31791-X/fulltext
======
Gys
Related:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15604180](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15604180)

'The Polymeal: a more natural, safer, and probably tastier (than the Polypill)
strategy to reduce cardiovascular disease by more than 75%'

